# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  My Humble CPO & Shrimp Tank

## mdm

a very small tank


has 3 CPO and 2 "tiger" dwarf lobsters (from Y618 )






also includes 6 microrasbora, dozens of cherry and green shrimps and a nerite horned snail

pardon for the poor quality of the photos (iphone camera)

 :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Dean

How big is your tank?

----------


## razinski82

looks kinda cramped with all that rasboras and cherries... but i love that blue cp!! :Kiss:

----------


## mdm

the old small tank has leaked water... so have to shift to another slightly bigger 1-foot bank

----------


## Shrimpong

> a very small tank
> 
> 
> has 3 CPO and 2 "tiger" dwarf lobsters (from Y618 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see a drawf lobster there. They will eat other shrimps?

----------


## ouuuigh

i notice u dont add a pump or filter for this?
cpo dun need filter?

----------


## mdm

> How big is your tank?


hi, the current one is 1-foot after the previous (even smaller) tank leaked water..




> I see a drawf lobster there. They will eat other shrimps?


hi, this CPO is the slowest predator in the tank.. the fish and shrimps are too fast for it..




> i notice u dont add a pump or filter for this?
> cpo dun need filter?


hi, i have only an air stone inside the tank

----------


## mdm

finally a much clearer picture of my dwarf crayfish



today found them mating!
a fish was peeping on them...
hope to have some good news soon (going to remove the fish too)



 :Grin:

----------


## Fuzzy

You might want to consider getting a hang on filter for the tank, unless you're very regular with your water changes (20% a week) and feed sparingly, you're liable to have issues in the mid - long term life of the tank. This is more of an issue the smaller your tank is.

Also CPO do better in cooler temperatures. More details here: http://cpo-crayfish.blogspot.com/

----------


## shrimpbait

> You might want to consider getting a hang on filter for the tank, unless you're very regular with your water changes (20% a week) and feed sparingly, you're liable to have issues in the mid - long term life of the tank. This is more of an issue the smaller your tank is.
> 
> Also CPO do better in cooler temperatures. More details here: http://cpo-crayfish.blogspot.com/


can CPOs and shrimps be tankmates without the fear of them terrorising the shrimps?
possi to keep just 2 cpos with my tank of 27adults shrimps and 80plus shrimplets? got lots of mosses too. 

will cpo 'trim' all moses in the tank?

thanks!

----------


## Fuzzy

CPO generally will not mess with your plants or mosses, though there are always exceptions. 

There have been some reports of CPO attacking and eating shrimp, but generally they seem to play well together in a big enough tank with ample hiding places for the shrimp.

I'd advise against rearing CPO with shrimp, but that might just be personal preference.

----------


## reversebungee

i actually wanted to mix shrimps with CPO. But fear that shrimps may becomes meal to CPO...

You don't have such problems mdm??
Maybe your tank is big, my is 1.5ft.

----------


## Sims

> i actually wanted to mix shrimps with CPO. But fear that shrimps may becomes meal to CPO...
> 
> You don't have such problems mdm??
> Maybe your tank is big, my is 1.5ft.


sorry to interupt but I had problems with drawf lobsters or cpo whatever they are with shrimps as they hide in almost the same places they just murder them for fun or food. I had to remove them. experiencing high deaths in smaller shrimps like cherry tiger bee except for yamato. Almost no one touches yamatos.

----------


## reversebungee

u know... actually i had 2 yamatos that are the murderer of that tank, they take out one by one. Otto, cory, rasbara, sakuras...

end up bo bian, i release them in a pond..... i really really had no choice.

----------


## rainman

You could have always given them away.

----------


## mdm

> i actually wanted to mix shrimps with CPO. But fear that shrimps may becomes meal to CPO...
> 
> You don't have such problems mdm??
> Maybe your tank is big, my is 1.5ft.





> sorry to interupt but I had problems with drawf lobsters or cpo whatever they are with shrimps as they hide in almost the same places they just murder them for fun or food. I had to remove them. experiencing high deaths in smaller shrimps like cherry tiger bee except for yamato. Almost no one touches yamatos.


hi, my tank is only 1-ft length.. but i placed many stones and moss inside...
so far, i never catch my CPOs eating a shrimp.. in fact the shrimps actually increase in numbers...

there are now 4 CPOs (2 orange, 2 "tiger") in my tank plus around 20 shrimps (cherry, malayan)

have removed the fish though
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Sims

> sorry to interupt but I had problems with drawf lobsters or cpo whatever they are with shrimps as they hide in almost the same places they just murder them for fun or food. I had to remove them. experiencing high deaths in smaller shrimps like cherry tiger bee except for yamato. Almost no one touches yamatos.


sorry my mistake i thought they were the killers in my tank but it was actually the dragonfly larvae that were killing my shrimps... actually just caught 6-7 of those gross larvae in my tank. Damn I was the one killing my shrimps by not checking.

----------


## HappyGuppies

Sorry, I know this is an old thread... But is it really okay to have shrimps with CPOs? From the above posts I found that it's 50-50.

----------


## mdm

> Sorry, I know this is an old thread... But is it really okay to have shrimps with CPOs? From the above posts I found that it's 50-50.


wah you have dug a 2-year-old thread

anyway my observations are:

- the shrimps are probably too fast for the CPO to catch
- the shrimps may "wander" into the territory of a molting CPO, adding pressure to it...

----------

